# Quintess adding 5 3BRs at 1600 Broadway



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 12, 2007)

wow!  

theyre combining sets of adjacent 2BRs and 1BRs into 3BRs.

2 in Q1 2008 then 1 per Q after that.

very impressive. solstice only has 1 3BR right now, and i believe ciel's is also 3BR.

they also apparently have unlimited usage now. anyone know what their plans are currently starting at?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a friend that is a member of Quintess and he is a hedge fund manager...he loves it, but doesn't not have time/interest in joining TUG. He also has his own plane and flys to a lot of the Carribean destinations.

This is a pretty expensive club to join....like ER.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 12, 2007)

you have $100K worth of TS. i presume quite a few people here have such large total portfolios. 

there are 5 posters here that have ~$200K DC memberships. and i recall for at least 1, that was just part of their portfolio.

last i recall quintess started at something like $200K.

hmm, looks like there are 4 tiers (then either holiday or non holiday), and looks like you have to do at least 2nd if not 3rd tier in order to get the unlimited space available nights. 4th tier holiday is $820K now according to sherpareport. (looks like he updates better than heliumreport) im assuming its something like ~200/400/600/800. i think ill probably stick to watching lusso and ciel.

although the amangani and amelia island properties are certainly nice.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 14, 2007)

*High Country Club - 1600 Broadway*

I just got back from a long weekend in the High Country Club NYC condo at 1600 Broadway.  I'll post a review soon but to summarize ... it was a GREAT experience.  It's interesting that I could see the wireless internet from the other DCs when accessing my computer (Quintess, etc.).

The 1600 Broadway "On the Square" building is in a perfect location because it's "on" Times Square but not "in" Times Square.  It's a great VALUE that High Country Club has a unit in the same location as other DCs that cost MUCH more!


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 14, 2007)

HCC didnt get a deal did they?

HCC and PE have mostly 1BRs, which i would not use personally.


----------



## travelguy (Oct 14, 2007)

*Wrong!*



Kagehitokiri said:


> HCC and PE have mostly 1BRs, which i would not use personally.



What are you talking about????

NYC is the ONLY location where High Country Club has only a 1BR!!!!  You do the users of this forum a disservice by posting misinformation as fact.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure Kag meant that in NYC they've got 1BRs.  Kag keeps a closer eye on the DC properties than probably anyone.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 14, 2007)

The NYC property is the smallest property in the HCC collection at 668 sq feet.


----------



## vineyarder (Oct 15, 2007)

TarheelTraveler said:


> I'm sure Kag meant that in NYC they've got 1BRs.



That's how I interpreted it as well...


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 15, 2007)

please remove


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Oct 15, 2007)

TarheelTraveler said:


> Kag keeps a closer eye on the DC properties than probably anyone.



thanks, but not exactly true.  i mostly pay attention to the ones im watching. the others that i dont like as much, or ruled out, etc i pay less attention, like to see if there are major changes that affect my opinion on them.

im really waiting to see more beachfront from DHH, lusso, ciel. 

it also seems like i travel differently from most people here, so when i say things like "i wouldnt use X personally" etc im JUST stating my opinion, NOT trying to say my opinion is at all representative.

i started this thread to be about quintess having 3BRs in NYC. so my focus would be on that and other DC properties in NYC. (for comparison)


----------

